# Kansas 2015 season



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

Seasons got to be getting close may be early hard to tell with the colder weather this week but may be earlier than normal
Any body been out scouting yet seen some dandelions blooming and red buds today


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello everybody. wont be long and we can get out and fill those bags.


----------



## hahillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

Any new finds? Looking at the Oklahoma board, its all pretty far south still. I am not sure if that means a lot.

I took some time off work next week, because I thought the flush would be early, but now I am getting worried that I should have waited.


----------



## catfish1 (Apr 10, 2014)

i live just southeast of lawrence, I thought it might be an early season as well but after this weather we have had I think it will be the middle of the month they really start popping just like always but I don't think that will stop me from getting out periodically just to be sure, happy hunting.


----------



## micomikey (Apr 18, 2014)

I hear ya hahillbilly, I'm trying to target some time off and it's difficult. Don't want to wait too long nor go to early. I figure I would at least wait until I find a couple first, although the 'maps' show finds as north as Tonganoxie and Independence.

I was in Tulsa over the weekend. Only got out for about an hour to a place I thought would be thick with them, but came up empty handed. And talk about a torturous drive, looking at all the potential gold mines as we go down the road


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

I was out Sunday on the river and no signs of anything. Haven't heard anybody else having any luck either. I'm definitely ready maybee next weekend


----------



## oklanebrkatt (Apr 30, 2014)

There have been some found in Linwood toganoxie and Kansas city


----------



## roldawg31 (Mar 19, 2015)

63 near manhattan ks


----------



## hahillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats guys!

Right now, things are shapppin up like last year, here. No moisture. 

Two more days and I can find some


----------



## urbanmyc (Apr 14, 2015)

Lawrence is sucking it all up right now hopefully for a big flush


----------



## hahillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

I have spent 4 days looking in butler, sedgwick and cowley counties, and a big goose egg. 

Its early, so maybe later.


----------



## booksnake (Apr 15, 2015)

I found a half dozen today a hundred yards from the Little Arkansas among a lot of rotting deadfall elm along with some old disintegrating firewood that is probably oak. The color was dark gray against a lighter gray. Largest one was no bigger than a billfold or thereabouts. I found several dozen in the same spot two years ago that were almost orange -- found none at all last year. I'll be exploring again tomorrow. I could use lots of advice --where to find. What not to do. How to get the almost microscopic little crittters to abandon the grooves and pits of their morel homes. I am soaking today's harvest in cool water over night, Last time I looked, the critters were doing the backstroke.


----------



## whizzo (May 6, 2013)

Looking 20 miles N of Topeka. The wife found 6 in a group. None taller than 1 and 1/2 ". They were very dry. North of us has been getting rain, South also. Here ,not so much.


----------



## mysticmorel (Apr 27, 2013)

Niece posted to FB again yesterday golds as tall &amp; as big around as pop cans. She's in the Pittsburg area. With all her photos from a couple of weeks until now looks as if she's found around 300 or so mixed. Nothing yet here in Franklin county that I've heard of. We're getting pretty heavy rain right now &amp; supposed to continue over the whole weekend. Not supposed to be real warm next week in our forecast. Low 60's for highs &amp; middle to high 40's for lows all week. Not a happy camper.


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

sek has been golden. probably the best season ever, and I been doing this for 30 yrs. we have picked over 600 in the last three days. looks to be about over though, heavy rain today keeping me indoors, if it quits, then might go out. last night, we left hundreds onion bags where to full to carry.


----------



## ksmushroomlady (Apr 10, 2015)

I'd be glad to buy any extras that you may have
Call/text 7853646460


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

ksu, I'll let you know, never have sold them before, how much per lb? These are fresh out of the woods with a damp paer towel in each 1 gal storage bag. Never been cleaned. keep checking them, still fresh as ever


----------

